# See-through case backs ... let's see them !



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

All of them. Low end high end. Let's make this a visual library for all see-through caseback movements known to man .
It is curious to see the range finishes that engineers put in the internals of their timepieces.

I am starting off with a Bulova and a Glycine:


----------



## ClusterOne (Oct 30, 2011)

The only one I have with display case..


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

A few photos I collected while browsing around:

Found this while browsing the diver forum. It is a Stowa (Seatime, I think)








Aristo 3h114








A Fortis B-42








Oris BC3








MIDO Diver








Tissot Seastar


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Found some old pics of my Ball CE


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Superb !
I love the sharp closeup photos !

Another one I collected while browsing earlier:
(Fortis Cosmonaut)








Tag Heuer Monaco:








Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

One more:

Breitling Navitimer


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

ThomasAn said:


> One more:
> 
> Breitling Navitimer
> View attachment 557153


That right there is my dream watch!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Great thread. I sold my only display back, an Oris F1, a few months ago. Love the pics though...

RS


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Debaufre CSAR with Unitas 6498


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Another one discovered:
Glashutte automatic Caliber 100


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

All right Here I go!














































I need to take more pictures, because I have more watches


----------



## raoult (Oct 12, 2009)

My vintage Longines... But not completly original...















Grts,
Raoul


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Caliber 12 Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute. Hand wound Lemania 1877 (1873 re-geared for 24 hr functionality) movement...

Best,
Ron


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hamilton US 66 Power Reserve (Limited Edition)
*


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

IWC Portguese (7 day power reserve)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

ThomasAn said:


> IWC Portguese (7 day power reserve)
> View attachment 559829


It's interesting that we can see the date of manufacture on the movement |>


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

This makes me curious.As a historical curiosity, does anyone know who was the very FIRST manufacturer to introduce a window on the *back* of a watch ? (Who invented the idea originally ?)


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine:
Goer








Jaragar


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Junkers 6664 with Kaliber 821A:


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Came across a few more while browsing:

Hamilton








Omega Speedmaster Professional















Glashutte


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

My Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

gyang333 said:


> My Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro


Must have been your photo of the Hamilton I have on my drive  It was a great pic !


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Low end and my only current display back.

My $60 Invicta 8926obv2 diver with NH25A movement.


----------



## Kasanova (Nov 20, 2011)

My very low-end Mondaine:


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

ThomasAn said:


> Must have been your photo of the Hamilton I have on my drive  It was a great pic !


how do you mean? did you get it from flickr?


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

gyang333 said:


> how do you mean? did you get it from flickr?


Most likely, browsing this forum, and burred in those WRUW threads. 
I collect interesting pics as I discover them; for ideas on what could come next in my watch collection


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## pressthefight (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 993515


View attachment 993522


View attachment 993523


View attachment 993525


----------



## pressthefight (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 994972
View attachment 994969
View attachment 994960


----------



## DucanAndersonWatchDealer (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't get a picture of mine yet. Although these are some nice case's guys!


----------



## Shot Timer (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## swift (Mar 17, 2009)

View attachment 1007326


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm from Brazil and I am starting this forum, I hope to participate and learn a lot with friends.

Here's some pics of my modest watches
Abrasive and I'll see
Deko

View attachment 1012019


View attachment 1012020


View attachment 1012023


View attachment 1012028


View attachment 1012032


View attachment 1012033


View attachment 1012034


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Lumtec V1









I


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Omega's in house 8520:

View attachment 1016125
View attachment 1016126


----------



## MrJaz (Mar 8, 2013)

I've got my first see through in the mail to me  Very excited.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Clouseau (Jul 28, 2008)

Movado Museum Automatic Cushion sapphire chrystal back 21 jewel ETA 2892-A2 automatic movement.



















Baum & Mercier Hampton Spirit XL Flyback Chronograph, partial see through back and 51 jewel Dubois-Depraz DD 31030/Base ETA 2892 automatic movement.










Sinn 103 St Ty sapphire chrystal screw down back and 25 jewel ETA 7750 automatic movement.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, just want to share some movements with you guys! Hope you enjoy them!


Minerva Heritage 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Laco 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Movado Max Bill 29 by Bidle, on Flickr


Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Eberhard Extra Forte Roue o Colonnes 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC 89 RG 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


Rochemont 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC kal41 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva vintage ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega 1954 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Titoni Airmaster 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 25 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------

